# farsi (comprare)



## julestof

Buonasera a tutti,
nella parlata locale di Roma è diffusissimo tra persone di ogni livello e classe socio-culturale - anche tra i tanti che non parlano in "romanaccio" - l'uso di *farsi* in luogo di _comprare_. _Farsi _si adopera solo ed esclusivamente per i beni non commestibili di una certa dimensione/valore (case, mezzi di locomozione, vestiti, oggetti tecnologici, strumenti musicali, ecc...) e non per i piccoli beni di scarso valore o di consumo quotidiano (alimenti, bevande, sigarette, libri, ecc...).

_es. La tua macchina è proprio un macinino, è ora che te ne fai una nuova!._

 Lo Zanichelli lo considera semplicemente un uso colloquiale (colloq.), ma non regionale. Anche per la Treccani questo uso è semplicemente familiare.  
 A me sembra, invece, che _farsi_ in quest'accezione non sia di uso nazionale: a Roma è la regola, mi sembra anche in Campania, ma molto meno nel Nord Italia e in Toscana. 
Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Julestof 

In Lombardia si usa molto  ... "Mi sono fatta una barca da sogno!"


----------



## violadaprile

va lü - el s'ee fa il süv - va lü
cont i danee del so papa - s'ee fa el süv
va lü ......

si è fatto il suv coi soldi di papino. 
Deliziosa "canzoncina" pubblicitaria molto azzeccata.

Si fa, anche nella profonda Milano.


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Io confermo per il basso-Piemonte, si usa, soprattutto per le auto...un po' meno per case e gioielli, comunque è attestato anche qui.


----------



## francisgranada

"Subdomanda":

Il verbo fare in questi casi sostituisce appunto _comprare_, oppure ha un significato più ampio, qualcosa nel senso di "far acquisto di", "acquistare", "buscare", "trovare" ecc ...?

P.S. Solo per curiosità, cosa significa "suv" (nella frase "si è fatto il suv ...") ?


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Francis,
il SUV in senso generale è un veicolo rialzato e fuoristrada (4 ruote motrici), in realtà non tutti i veicoli chiamati SUV che vediamo in giro hanno la trazione integrale, diciamo che però sono sempre più alti, più grandi delle automobili normali, con cilindrate non proprio piccolissime e prezzi di una certa importanza.
Chi si è fatto il SUV, ha comperato una di queste auto.
Se cerchi su Google sicuramente troverai spiegazioni più esaurienti delle mie.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Nunou e grazie, ora capisco (mi piace la versione "galloitalica" con _ü _).


----------



## marco.cur

Credo si usi un po' in tutt'Italia.
Farsi  non è usato esclusivamente nel senso di comprare, ma nel senso più in generale di avere qualcosa per se, prendere.


----------



## violadaprile

> va lü - el s'è fà 'l süv - va lü
> cunt i dané del sò papa - 'l s'è fà 'l süv
> va lü ......


(guarda lui, si è fatto il SUV, guarda lui/ con i soldi del suo papà, si è fatto il SUV / guarda lui...
Questa è la versione secondo la pronuncia, si scrive diversamente.
"Farsi" nel senso di comprare, ma anche di riuscire a comprare, di arrivare ad avere i mezzi per comprare, è piuttosto tipico di una piccola borghesia milanese del dopoguerra e degli anni del boom economico.
Si diceva: "t'è vist la sciura Culumb? La s'è fà el visun... adèss cunt la pèlicètta la salütarà pü nisün" - (hai visto la signora Colombo? Si è fatta il visone, adesso con la pelliccetta non saluterà più nessuno)
Si possono vedere in versioni italianizzate in film degli anni '50/60 soprattutto con Franca Valeri, splendida interprete di personaggi del genere.


PS per Francis = in milanese la o atona si pronuncia u e la u si pronuncia ü, alla francese
Gli accenti non si scrivono ma si raddoppia la vocale


----------



## francisgranada

La mia impressione sull'uso di _farsi _nel senso "più ampio" è dovuta alle mie esperienze a Bologna, che inderattamente conferma quello che dite voi, cioè che non si tratta d'un uso specificamente meriodionale. 

P.S. per Viola: se mi ricordo bene, allora anche nel piemontese esiste questa pronuncia, p.e. _Türin_.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì Francis 
Però nel piemontese non so se sia una regola.
PS correggo il post sopra con la pronuncia esatta


----------



## Nunou

Per completare il quadro di Viola, direi che la sciüreta  la s'ee faa el visoon, el süv... la barca a Portofino e forse anche un bel gigolò...
Speriamo solo che non si faccia anche un albero mentre guida distrattamente e soprattuto che non arrivi mai a farsi di strane sostanze...ops...scusate l'OT! 
Ma quanto è indaffarato questo modo di dire...

Francis, credo che ormai si usi in tutta Italia e anche oltre confine!


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> La mia impressione sull'uso di _farsi _nel senso "più ampio" è dovuta alle mie esperienze a Bologna, che inderattamente conferma quello che dite voi, cioè che non si tratta d'un uso specificamente meriodionale.
> 
> P.S. per Viola: se mi ricordo bene, allora anche nel piemontese esiste questa pronuncia, p.e. _Türin_.



Ehi ehi ehi! Giù le zampe dal Piemonteis!

Allora: dalle mie parti ogni tanto si sente dire "si è fatto la macchina nuova" e puntualmente chi lo dice è uno "straniero" e viene preso in giro, perchè a Torino si usa il termine "farsi qualcuno" per indicare un incontro sessuale: tizio si fa caia. Se tizio si fa una nuova auto, ci si incuriosisce per la dinamica della copula!!

Per quanto riguarda la pronuncia: ô si legge u come in uno. o si legge o come in copia, u si legge ü come la lettera tedesca.

Esempio: Turin la u si legge alla tedesca
côsot = zucchino si legge cusòt.

Gigi il Torinese


----------



## Fairy Krystal

giginho said:


> Se tizio si fa una nuova auto, ci si incuriosisce per la dinamica della copula!!



Mi hai fatto morire! 
Comunque è vero, l'espressione si presta a quell'interpretazione. E se la frase viene detta di una donna incinta, magari qualcuno si aspetta che nasca un transformer...
Scherzi a parte, sento odore di derivazione dialettale dal milanese...e credo di ricordarlo anche in amici veneti...


----------



## violadaprile

Più che "sentire odore" te l'ho cantata diritta 
Nel milanese si usa alla grande e pure nel milanese italianizzato. Che sempre italiano è 
Ma non penso che questo abbia influenzato tutto il paese.


----------



## giginho

violadaprile said:


> Più che "sentire odore" te l'ho cantata diritta
> Nel milanese si usa alla grande e pure nel milanese italianizzato. Che sempre italiano è
> *Ma non penso che questo abbia influenzato tutto il paese*.



Permettimi, qui ti sbagli!

Il milanese doc, per definizione di chi lo vede da fuori, è sborone. Infatti è colui che ha coniato l'espressione: "lavoro guadagno spendo pretendo" e personaggi del calibro dell'industriale arricchito che TAAAAC se lo compra il ristorante e licenzia tutti se non lo servono in 30 secondi netti! per cui le espressioni di comprare questo e comprare quello dette in milanese o simil tale, danno l'idea di essere uno che, se gli gira, striscia la carta di credito e TAAAAAC se lo compra!

P.S. Kristal: secondo me, dalla suddetta copula, nasce Automan (cfr la serie TV anni 80)


----------



## Nunou

Gigi,
io però ho molti amici torinesi (più juventini che "_del Toro_") e il "si è fatta/si è fatto" l'ho sentito riferire anche a situazioni diverse da quella del copulare,_"ivi compresi"_ l'aver colpito in pieno e/o comprato qualcosa...
Dici che non sono "purosangue" e devo quindi diffidare del loro modo di esprimersi?


----------



## giginho

Nunou said:


> Gigi,
> io però ho molti amici torinesi e il "si è fatta/si è fatto" l'ho sentito riferire anche a situazioni diverse da quella del copulare,
> _"ivi compreso"_ l'aver colpito in pieno e/o comprato qualcosa...
> Dici che non sono "purosangue" e devo quindi diffidare del loro modo di esprimersi?



Mah, guarda, ti riporto la mia esperienza: nel mio gruppo di amici, nelle mie conoscenze di scuola / università, negli ambienti di lavoro che ho frequentato non ho mai sentito dire "si è fatto" riferito a qualcuno che si sia comprato una macchina / casa ecc. Si dice: "si è fatto il SUV" in senso canzonatorio/denigratorio, nel senso: "TACC, si è fatto il SUV con i soldi del paparino che ha la fabbricheeeeetta e paga.....tè capì il bauscia!". In questo caso si mette l'accento su quello che in dialetto torinese è definito "spatus" ovvero il lusso eccessivo, ostentato e inutile che si imputa di solito alla Milano da bere.


----------



## Nunou

O.K...ora ho capito..un po' come quando prendono in giro i milanesi per via dell'articolo davanti ai nomi....
Credo comunque che la storia del lusso/beni di lusso sia implicita nel "si è fatto(comprato)", all'inizio della discussione infatti si diceva che non lo si sente mai riferito a beni di scarso valore e/o uso comune.

P.S.: intanto che rispondevi io stavo modificando un po' il mio precedente post!


----------



## giginho

Nunou said:


> O.K...ora ho capito..un po' come quando prendono in giro i milanesi per via dell'articolo davanti ai nomi....
> Credo comunque che la storia del lusso/beni di lusso sia implicita nel "si è fatto(comprato)", all'inizio della discussione infatti si diceva che non lo si sente mai riferito a beni di scarso valore e/o uso comune.
> 
> P.S.: intanto che rispondevi io stavo modificando un po' il mio precedente post!



Sì, hai ragione, è un modo di dire riguardante beni di lusso ed è esattamente una presa per i fondelli per i milanesi......se poi si articolano anche i nomi si rischia di essere appesi al pennone più alto di Palazzo Madama!

P.S. i _torinisti_, poverini, speravo non parlassero con i forestieri: ci fanno fare brutta figura, per le altre allusioni: soprassiedo. *CAMPIONI D'ITALIA*!!!!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione 

Considerata la deriva presa dalla discussione, legata al tema iniziale da un filo ormai impalpabile, questo thread è ora chiuso.

Importante --- a tutti gli utenti del forum


----------

